# NFs - What are the Titles to the Chapters of your Life?



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Can an NT join in? 

1. Innocence, Happiness.

2. Eh, School Is Boring.

3. Strange Places, New People.

4. Back To The Familiar.

5. New House.

6. Taken Advantage Of.

7. Isolation and Shame.

8.Anxiety.

9. Loneliness, Short Existential Crisis.

10. Love.

11. Depression, Suicidal thoughts, Split Personality.

12. Realisation Of True Self, Self-forgiveness And The Beginning Of Dreams. *(I'm trying to get here).*

13. Revival Of The Thirst For Knowledge.

14. The Distance Is Ending.

15. New Location, New Life, The One I Love.

It isn't going too well right now, I feel fragmented.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

jdmn said:


> Good idea jasonm
> 
> 1. Birth
> 2. The Good Childhood
> ...


22. A Practical Affair


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom (Dec 8, 2010)

Chapter 1 - Wide Eyed Lost in Amazement
Chapter 2 - Gravity Sucks
Chapter 3 - Every Which Way
Chapter 4 - School Daze: Hello, My Name is Loser
Chapter 5 - The Girl With Many Faces
Chapter 6 - Hunger
Chapter 7 - Step By Step, Stone By Stone 
Chapter 8 - Crossroads 
Chapter 9 - “Aha!” 
Chapter 10 - Awakening
Chapter 11 - Yearning
Chapter 12 - Even The Great Fall Down
Chapter 13 - No Such Thing
Chapter 14 - Chasing Trains
Chapter 15 - A Girl Named Whimsy
Chapter 16 - The Dog Days Are Over? 
Chapter 17 - Open Arms
Chapter 18 - Just Breathe, Just Be 


That was fun :crazy:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

1)genisis
2)A child unworthy
3)A rage depicted grotesquely
4)transgression and fury of sin
5)an equinox beheld
6)to glimpse salvation
7)the sins of the father,the grace of the child(reflections)
8)snow falls again( love flourishes in the soul)
9)pt.1 A sight restored, a romance fostered(how serene the night is) pt.2 foresight and apparition(purpose) 
10)genesis pt.2 (to seek of eternity~love~) tbc:happy:


----------



## buddikins (Aug 20, 2010)

In Need Of Superpowers: 

Act One: Primary School – The Know-It-All
1.	The Part Unremembered
2.	Beaches and Ants
3.	Death
Act Two: Middle School – The Quiet One
4.	White Noise
5.	The Bridge and New Schools
6.	Changes
Act Three: High School – The Pretender
7.	Down the Hole
8.	Straight A’s and Failing at Life
9.	Scars and Mia
10.	Friends Who Think They Care
11.	Dad’s Problems 
12.	Sex = Love (For the Self-Hating)
13.	Good Grades Buy Happiness (For the Insecure)
Act Four: University - The Planner, Plan-less 
14.	Running up Hills
15.	Getting Out
16.	The “No” Word

“The rest is still unwritten”. 

That was kinda fun, and kinda sad. :mellow: It definitely needs a few more sword fights to be truly interesting.


----------



## camus11 (Feb 21, 2010)

My chapter titles would reference philosophic ideas and concepts. Can't think of anything right now.


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

1) early childhood
2) vague unease
3) contentment
4) unease
5) depression
6) contentment
7)vague unease, maybe I'm not imagining it after all


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Innocence
Disillusionment
Responsibility
Despair
Vengeance
The Fall
The Void
Awakening

I intend there to be much to come.


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Chapter 1: Ignorance is Bludgeoning (Family issues, Childhood)

Chapter 2: School Daze (Elementary School)

Chapter 3: There is no Life after High School (High School)

Chapter 4: An Educated Grief (College)

Chapter 5: Of Mice and Minacs (Working at the Call Centre)

Chapter 6: A Loner Once Again (After family falls to pieces and I lose all my friends)

Chapter 7: Spare some Change (Jobless and trying to turn my life around)

If you can get all the worldplay here you win a prize.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*Enter The Flame*
Prologue: Cast Into Eden
Chapter 1: That Innocent Place.
Chapter 2: Fired Into Life
Chapter 3: Who Could Wound Him -The Boy?
Chapter 4: The Dreamer Opens His Eyes
Chapter 5: How Deep Is The Rabbit Hole?
Chapter 6: So Wild, So Dangerous
Chapter 7: Three Years In Hell.
Chapter 8: To Wash Away The Rain
Chapter 9. Voice Of The Soul
Chapter 10: To Set The World Ablaze
Epilouge: Beyond Forever

The first of a trilogy. Cliff hanger ending. Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Part 1:

- Blurry.
- Another Divide.
- Loss.
- Where is Home, Approximately?

Part 2:

- With Eyes to the Skies.
- No Man's Land.
- Lost... in a book.
- Rage against the Machine.

Part 3: 

- "Mirror, Mirror..."
- An Awakening.
- Not all who wander are Lost.
- Turning tides.

Part 4:

- "Kill the boy." *reference to material from "A Dance with Dragons"
- In La'kech
- Along a path of breadcrumbs.
- Just. Breathe.
- Fear or Love?

Part 5:


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

ch.1. Eager and Playful
ch.2. Forever Friends
ch.3. Fairies
ch.4. Losing Kelty...Then Grandpa
ch.5. The Love of Best Friendship
ch.6. The Begining of Slow Change
ch.7. Realizing I Lost Her
ch.8. New Friends
ch.9. Confusion and Depression
ch.10. Unexpected Anger
ch.11. Trying to Work it Out


----------



## Scarlet Winter (Oct 25, 2009)

Chapter 1 The little blue house
Chapter 2 Adrift
Chapter 3 Who's right who's wrong
Chapter 4 Poor girl rich life
Chapter 5 Going away
Chapter 6 Who am I
Chapter 7 The loved
Chapter 8 Given away
Chapter 9 Escape
Chapter 10 The Hedonists plaything
Chapter 11 Hiding
Chapter 12 Waiting for love
Capter 13 Finding My Way
Chapter 14 Self Discovered
Chapter 15 What's Next?

I had to change this...the last year plus has changed my perspective! I can't believe just how much!


----------

